# I Am Legend



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2007)

Saw the trailer! Wooooooo! I love apocalyptic movies and the empty and fucked NYC looks amazing. And, if I'm honest, I think Will Smith is extremely good at what he does, whether it be a quip-tastic alien-bopping fighter pilot or a geneticist 

What's the book like? Readable, is it? Shall I spoil myself for the film (out in Jan 08  )


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Saw the trailer! Wooooooo! I love apocalyptic movies and the empty and fucked NYC looks amazing. And, if I'm honest, I think Will Smith is extremely good at what he does, whether it be a quip-tastic alien-bopping fighter pilot or a geneticist
> 
> What's the book like? Readable, is it? Shall I spoil myself for the film (out in Jan 08  )




will smith annoys me by never taking any challenging roles. Six Degrees of seperation PROVED that he is a quality actor, but he's just done shite films since. Will be pleased if this ones a good role for him


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> will smith annoys me by never taking any challenging roles. Six Degrees of seperation PROVED that he is a quality actor, but he's just done shite films since. Will be pleased if this ones a good role for him



Was he any good in Ali? Not seen it myself. 

Block-buster action =! shite :shakesfinger:


----------



## secretsquirrel (Oct 8, 2007)

Blimey. I've just finished reading this - can't imagine Will Smith in it! Definately worth reading. It has previously been filmed as The Omega Man with Charlton Heston. Link


----------



## g force (Oct 8, 2007)

He's been good in Six Degress, Pursuit of Happyness (yes blockbuster fayre and horribly marketed, but at its heart a decent - and true - story) and Ali. The rest of his career is basically him being:

a) a wise-cracking badass - BadBoys, Iamrobot etc
b) pulling faces and being a wise-cracking smartass - Fresh Prince, Hitch,  etc


----------



## camouflage (Oct 8, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Saw the trailer! Wooooooo! I love apocalyptic movies and the empty and fucked NYC looks amazing. And, if I'm honest, I think Will Smith is extremely good at what he does, whether it be a quip-tastic alien-bopping fighter pilot or a geneticist
> 
> What's the book like? Readable, is it? Shall I spoil myself for the film (out in Jan 08  )



read the book first, you'll find it will definately be better then the film, and also you'll get to enjoy the original plot (and prose) instead of whatever Hollywood corruption The Producers have commanded their army of disposable writers to come up with and call "I Am Legend".

Still, hopefully Will smith will redeem the movie, somewhat. 

I saw a trailer and found myself railing long into the night in a fit of rage because of the dog. Bad sign, that dog in the trailer, bad sign.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 8, 2007)

Its years since I've seen it but I remember the Omega Man as being a cracking film.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2007)

*ebays frantically*


----------



## Maltin (Oct 8, 2007)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> It has previously been filmed as The Omega Man with Charlton Heston. Link


and prior to that as The Last Man on Earth.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 8, 2007)

g force said:
			
		

> He's been good in Six Degress, Pursuit of Happyness (yes blockbuster fayre and horribly marketed, but at its heart a decent - and true - story) and Ali. The rest of his career is basically him being:
> 
> a) a wise-cracking badass - BadBoys, Iamrobot etc
> b) pulling faces and being a wise-cracking smartass - Fresh Prince, Hitch,  etc



Apart from Enemy Of The State, where he was neither and awesome


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 8, 2007)

Loved the book, not convinced the film will be worth seeing. Especially as Smith is in it...


----------



## Augie March (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm looking forward to this. The book is ace and I'm interested to see how they turn such an introspective film into a wide audience appealing blockbuster movie. The Omega Man version didn't quite work for me, so hopefully this will do it better. 

I'm thinking this is going to be Will Smith's Castaway, replacing Wilson with a dog though.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm thinking of the way he slaughtered "I, Robot".

Can't see it being any more than a CGI wise-cracking action fest where the good guy wins and he'll probably save the human race too.


----------



## Cid (Oct 8, 2007)

Errr... Hang on a sec, I Am Legend is classic literature, it's an intense, claustrophobic look at isolation, desperation and fear. It was the first vampire literature to look at the idea of a disease and to talk about aversions as related to that disease or psychological. 

Think about what Will Smith did to I, Robot - he's going to fuck this one right up.

e2a: missed Dexter's post, great minds etc...


----------



## golightly (Oct 8, 2007)

The title 'I am Legend' refers to the fact that Nevill, the main protagonist, rather than being the hero turns out to be some kind of a mythical monster or bogey man in the eyes of the infected survivors.  If they are giving the film the title of the original book then for the title to make sense the ending needs to be reasonably close to the book.  I know I may be clutching at straws, but just because 'I Robot' was trashed doesn't mean that this will be.


----------



## Cid (Oct 8, 2007)

golightly said:
			
		

> The title 'I am Legend' refers to the fact that Nevill, the main protagonist, rather than being the hero turns out to be some kind of a mythical monster or bogey man in the eyes of the infected survivors.  If they are giving the film the title of the original book then for the title to make sense the ending needs to be reasonably close to the book.  I know I may be clutching at straws, but just because 'I Robot' was trashed doesn't mean that this will be.



Have a look at the trailer...


----------



## golightly (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh, do I _have_ to!


----------



## Cid (Oct 8, 2007)

golightly said:
			
		

> Oh, do I _have_ to!



'Fraid so...

WARNING: Trailer may contain gratuitous six pack shots, a fast car, a large explosion and dramatic voice-overs.


----------



## golightly (Oct 8, 2007)

*sigh*

I'm starting to see a pattern.

"Hey, guess what they are making **** into a film!" 

"Oh, it's shit!" 

"Hey, guess what they are making **** into a film!" 

"Oh, it's shit!" 

"Hey, guess what they are making **** into a film!" 

"Oh, it's shit!" 

Repeat...


----------



## camouflage (Oct 9, 2007)

golightly said:
			
		

> The title 'I am Legend' refers to the fact that ....



Erm... abit spoiler.


----------



## golightly (Oct 9, 2007)

Only if I'm not talking shit.


----------



## Augie March (Oct 9, 2007)

Cid said:
			
		

> 'Fraid so...
> 
> WARNING: Trailer may contain gratuitous six pack shots, a fast car, a large explosion and dramatic voice-overs.



Hmm, wouldn't judge it by it's trailer though. If the film is a dark, introspective look into the human psyche, inevitably, the advertising bods making the trailer are going to make it look like a dumb action-packed blockbuster. 

Shit trailers can often make good films, due to the silly sods trying to promote the film, will nearly always fuck up the trailer by trying to make the film appeal to a young American audience.

Of course, the film could just easily be shit as well though.


----------



## camouflage (Oct 9, 2007)

golightly said:
			
		

> Only if I'm not talking shit.



Maybe I'm chatting shit but the bit at the end when he realises what they see when they look at him was a paradigm shift in  the perspective of the situation up till that point, the swing of understanding the story as that of the last man in a post-apocalyptic world to that of a freakish and solitary predator was a testament to the skill of the writer for me, I'm glad I didn't have a clue that was coming when I read the book.

The thing with the dog was also one of the most touching parts of the book I think, and if they've changed that (and by the trailer they definately have) then... fuck it, whole thing's broken.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm guessing they put the dog in so he has someone to talk and exposit to. In the book it was all very internalised. Just like Wilson in Castaway, as Augie march says.

Not sure about the sports car though. The chap in the book was far to pragmatic for that sort of nonsense. And I bet he'll be listening to inoffensive hip-hop rather than moody classical music too.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 9, 2007)

Cid said:
			
		

> Errr... Hang on a sec, I Am Legend is classic literature, it's an intense, claustrophobic look at isolation, desperation and fear. It was the first vampire literature to look at the idea of a disease and to talk about aversions as related to that disease or psychological.
> 
> *Think about what Will Smith did to I, Robot - he's going to fuck this one right up.
> *
> e2a: missed Dexter's post, great minds etc...




I don't think Will did the re-write on that one, and it's that that makes it shit

Why buy asimov's rights, only to do a shit 're-imagining'


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2007)

I suppsoe there's a dog in it so he has someone to talk to, just like Wilson was someone for Hanks to talk to. As far as I can tell from you lot, it's an introspective book so the movie will need tweaking by necessity. 

Empire's Winetr Round-up thing had a quite from Smith saying '7 weeks and not one quip - it's killing me!' which hopefulyl will assuage some fears of it being Apocalypse Bad Boys Later


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> I'm guessing they put the dog in so he has someone to talk and exposit to. In the book it was all very internalised. Just like Wilson in Castaway, as Augie march says.
> 
> Not sure about the sports car though. The chap in the book was far to pragmatic for that sort of nonsense. And I bet he'll be listening to inoffensive hip-hop rather than moody classical music too.




Jinx


----------



## camouflage (Oct 9, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> I'm guessing they put the dog in so he has someone to talk and exposit to. In the book it was all very internalised. Just like Wilson in Castaway, as Augie march says.
> 
> Not sure about the sports car though. The chap in the book was far to pragmatic for that sort of nonsense. And I bet he'll be listening to inoffensive hip-hop rather than moody classical music too.



Yeah, Americans wouldn't understand the idea of a black man listening to classical music, it'd confooz em.


----------



## camouflage (Oct 9, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> I don't think Will did the re-write on that one, and it's that that makes it shit
> 
> Why buy asimov's rights, only to do a shit 're-imagining'



Tell me about it. 
I'll only trust book-to-screen jobs now if it's Peter Jackson who's been given all dictatorial powers necessary, as I understand that's how the LoTR trilogy got to be so true to the original book (as I imagined it anyway).


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 9, 2007)

foreigner said:
			
		

> Yeah, Americans wouldn't understand the idea of a black man listening to classical music, it'd confooz em.



I was just thinking he'd slip in one of his own tracks, as per usual. 'Iiiiiiiin post-apocalyptic NY, born and raised...'




			
				5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Jinx



Get out of my head!


----------



## camouflage (Oct 9, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> I was just thinking he'd slip in one of his own tracks, as per usual. 'Iiiiiiiin post-apocalyptic NY, born and raised...'



good thing i didn't add the roll-eyes afterall then.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 9, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> 'Iiiiiiiin post-apocalyptic NY, born and raised...':




    It's going to be fucking awful, isn't it?      Shame, brilliant book.

Has anyone seen the Vincent Price version? I didn't even know it existed until now.


----------



## Cid (Oct 9, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> I don't think Will did the re-write on that one, and it's that that makes it shit
> 
> Why buy asimov's rights, only to do a shit 're-imagining'



Ok, but here's the director's previous work (from IMDB)



> # Snow and the Seven (2008) (announced)
> # Eddie Dickens and the Awful End (2008) (pre-production)
> # I Am Legend (2007) (post-production)
> ... aka I Am Legend: The IMAX Experience (USA: IMAX version)
> ...



also



> Robert Neville (Will Smith) is a brilliant scientist, but even he could not contain the terrible virus that was unstoppable, incurable, and man-made. Somehow immune, Neville is now the last human survivor in what is left of New York City and maybe the world. For three years, Neville has faithfully sent out daily radio messages, desperate to find any other survivors who might be out there. But he is not alone. Mutant victims of the plague -- The Infected -- lurk in the shadows... watching Neville's every move... waiting for him to make a fatal mistake. Perhaps mankind's last, best hope, Neville is driven by only one remaining mission: to find a way to reverse the effects of the virus using his own immune blood. But he knows he is outnumbered... and quickly running out of time.  Written by Warner Bros. Pictures



Forgive me if I'm not too hopeful...


----------



## golightly (Oct 9, 2007)

It's sounding like they pillaging stuff from the book and from the Omega Man to make the plot more 'sexy'.  For instance, Charlton Heston was a scientist in the Omega Man who injected himself with the only anti-serum.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 10, 2007)

One of the things I liked in the book was that Neville was just an ordinary factory worker who educated himself in mythology and haemetology and chemistry etc over the course of the book. Maybe that's harder to buy these days.


----------



## Augie March (Oct 10, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> One of the things I liked in the book was that Neville was just an ordinary factory worker who educated himself in mythology and haemetology and chemistry etc over the course of the book. Maybe that's harder to buy these days.



Agreed.

I hate the fact that he has to be a brilliant scientist. Why can't he be a brilliant car-park attendant or a brilliant fruit and veg salesman?  

But it was the fact that Neville was such an ordinary man that was the key to the story. If it's someone who is amazing at everything anyway, it's not quite so extraordinary or interesting that he winds up being possibly the last person alive.


----------



## no-no (Oct 10, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Saw the trailer! Wooooooo! I love apocalyptic movies and the empty and fucked NYC looks amazing. And, if I'm honest, I think Will Smith is extremely good at what he does, whether it be a quip-tastic alien-bopping fighter pilot or a geneticist
> 
> What's the book like? Readable, is it? Shall I spoil myself for the film (out in Jan 08  )




You cunt, it's a damn fine book and it's about to be ruined.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 10, 2007)

no-no said:
			
		

> You cunt



*chokes* 
\


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 10, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> will smith annoys me by never taking any challenging roles. Six Degrees of seperation PROVED that he is a quality actor, but he's just done shite films since. Will be pleased if this ones a good role for him



Pursuit of Happyness was pretty impressive, I thought.


----------



## no-no (Oct 10, 2007)

sorry, a bit strong maybe.I just know they are going to fuck it up.

The guy in the book was an ordinary bloke,drunk and depressed. I can't see will smith doing it that way, now he's a super scientist (convenient) and he'll probably drive a new merc while he tries to call his dead relatives on his new motorola.


----------



## Cid (Oct 10, 2007)

no-no said:
			
		

> sorry, a bit strong maybe.I just know they are going to fuck it up.
> 
> The guy in the book was an ordinary bloke,drunk and depressed. I can't see will smith doing it that way, now he's a super scientist (convenient) and he'll probably drive a new merc while he tries to call his dead relatives on his new motorola.



I think it's a Dodge on the trailer actually (possibly a ford GT, didn't pay much attention). Not exactly practical for salvage.


----------



## maya (Oct 10, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> who educated himself in mythology and *haemetology*


"haemetology"... ???


----------



## Serotonin (Oct 10, 2007)

maya said:
			
		

> "haemetology"... ???



haematology.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 10, 2007)

Heematologey


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 10, 2007)

The Wiki entry contains a pretty accurate plot summary, which of course has spoilers.

So if you don't want to know about the (top class) book don't click this link .   Or continue reading.

Will Smith?   I don't think so.

Will Smith has been cast.  Will Smith only plays heroes.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 10, 2007)

For your consideration  

The Last Man On Earth


----------



## ChrisC (Oct 11, 2007)

I love these kind of scenarios. I enjoyed Earth Abides. I'm going to read the book before seeing the film though. Looking forward to the film!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2007)

**COUPLA SPOILERS WARNING**




I read the book at the weekend. It is fucking brilliant but sadly I bolted through it in over-excitement and missed a few fine points about the dead/alive thing.

There is, to clarlify, a dog in it but not for long  and he does drive around town at top speed, purely for the hell of it. Not in a stripey red sports car though.

The Empire article is good, with the director talking about trying to get an introspective chracter piece into a huge movie and I felt that they were giving it their best shot. I'm still looking forward to it


----------



## camouflage (Oct 15, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> **COUPLA SPOILERS WARNING**
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good to hear that, coz despite myself I'm looking forward to it too.

Did you see why I felt the dog in the trailer was a bad sign though? I see what's meant about maybe him needing something to express too but still...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2007)

foreigner said:
			
		

> Good to hear that, coz despite myself I'm looking forward to it too.
> 
> Did you see why I felt the dog in the trailer was a bad sign though? I see what's meant about maybe him needing something to express too but still...




Oh, I agree about the dog worries. It looks like a very clean and intelligent dog too, been to the best trainers etc not the por pathetic Last Dog on Earth in the book.

Have a re-read, if you haven't recently, it's...it's....so....<chokes>


----------



## mhendo (Oct 31, 2007)

Cid said:
			
		

> Think about what Will Smith did to I, Robot - he's going to fuck this one right up.


Bullshit.

Will Smith did nothing to fuck up _I, Robot_. That movie was stillborn from the moment the script was approved and the corporate product placement began. I can't think of a single actor alive who could have turned that movie into anything more than a piece of absolute shite.

_I Am Legend_ might end up being crap, but if it is, then there will probably plenty of people more responsible for that fact than Will Smith.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 31, 2007)

mhendo said:
			
		

> I can't think of a single actor alive who could have turned that movie into anything more than a piece of absolute shite.


Peter Falk.


----------



## mhendo (Oct 31, 2007)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> Peter Falk.


Well, true, but Peter Falk makes everything great.


----------



## Maltin (Nov 10, 2007)

A second trailer is now online which fleshes out the basic story a bit more.  I don't know the story that well, so not sure how it compares to the book or whether it is giving too much away.  I preferred the first trailer which just had something out there in the dark.

http://www.apple.com/trailers/wb/iamlegend/trailer2/


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 10, 2007)

I bet you anything he gets his daughter back at the end.

At which point, I will go postal.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 5, 2007)

W00T! Just saw the trailer for this. Coming out in a few days in the US (when I'm in NY!  ) I shall make a point of seeing this for sure.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 5, 2007)

The IMAX version will have a 7 minute The Dark Knight prequel/trailer


----------



## ChrisC (Dec 6, 2007)

I think this will be good film. I will read the book first though.


----------



## Reno (Dec 17, 2007)

Saw this tonight and found it very disappointing. While I don't feel that film adaptations have to be absolutely faithful to their source novels, why adapt one of the great classic science fiction novels only to chuck out most of the plot and turn it into a bigger budgeted 28 Days Later clone with crap CG monsters, pumped up action and a truly awful ending. This deviates from the book to a degree where the title doesn't even make sense anymore. The whole point of the novel was to put a science fiction spin on the classic vampire myth and then turn it on it's head. If you change the creatures you basically have torn the heart out of the story. In the book the vampires are intelligent enough to set Neville traps, here they are just poorly realised CG monsters who leap out of the dark for cheap shock effects. 

..oh yes and the dog really is just there for Neville to have someone to chat to in the film, while in the novel the dog is essential to the story and is what makes the vampires figure out how to get to Neville.


----------



## citydreams (Dec 18, 2007)

I liked I Robot.  Lots.  So much so that I was tempted into reading Asimov when I'd always ignored him in favour of more contemporary writers.

This will do the same for Matheson and we'll all be happier as a result.

Doesn't mean I'm visiting Dicken's world though


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 18, 2007)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Doesn't mean I'm visiting Dicken's world though




dallink you live in london... you are already there  

I dunno i'm downloading this atm ... not read the book will be objective about the film when i have seen it... not expecting a great deal but love post apopcaliptic type films...


----------



## ch750536 (Dec 18, 2007)

Fugs ache, its a pile of shite.

Roll on the hollywood shit truck.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Saw the trailer! Wooooooo! I love apocalyptic movies and the empty and fucked NYC looks amazing. And, if I'm honest, I think Will Smith is extremely good at what he does, whether it be a quip-tastic alien-bopping fighter pilot or a geneticist
> 
> What's the book like? Readable, is it? Shall I spoil myself for the film (out in Jan 08  )



i'm going to check this out, loved the chuck heston movie and post apocalyptic movies? i'm there


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 18, 2007)

.


----------



## lenny101 (Dec 18, 2007)

The films a bit cack imo but the scenes of a deserted New York were


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 18, 2007)

From the guy that did Constantine...one of the worst films I've ever seen.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 18, 2007)

mhendo said:
			
		

> Well, true, but Peter Falk makes everything great.


Him and the wonder years kid messed up the princess bride.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 18, 2007)

mhendo said:
			
		

> Well, true, but Peter Falk makes everything great.



See also,  Brian Blessed.


----------



## veracity (Dec 18, 2007)

Not seen the film but BBC 7 are currently doing a serial of the book at 6.30 p.m. each day repeated at 12.30 a.m. - it's really gripped me. Already up to episode 7 today but I think anyone interested should be able to catch it on Listen Again - it's well worth it.


----------



## Structaural (Dec 18, 2007)

I happened to read this a couple of weeks ago and then found out that a new film was being made. I don't think I'll bother, going by Reno's review.


----------



## Reno (Dec 18, 2007)

veracity said:
			
		

> Not seen the film but BBC 7 are currently doing a serial of the book at 6.30 p.m. each day repeated at 12.30 a.m. - it's really gripped me. Already up to episode 7 today but I think anyone interested should be able to catch it on Listen Again - it's well worth it.



Sounds interesting.

Will check it out.


----------



## treelover (Dec 18, 2007)

Er, thanks for the spoiler





> Maybe I'm chatting shit but the bit at the end when he realises what they see when they look at him was a paradigm shift in the perspective of the situation up till that point, the swing of understanding the story as that of the last man in a post-apocalyptic world to that of a freakish and solitary predator was a testament to the skill of the writer for me, I'm glad I didn't have a clue that was coming when I read the book.


----------



## Structaural (Dec 18, 2007)

foreigner said:
			
		

> xxxxxxxx,xxxx,xxxxx
> xxxxx,xxx,
> 
> xxxxx,
> ...



Shame about everyone reading this post though. Want edit or warn of spoilers?


----------



## rhod (Dec 18, 2007)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> I bet you anything he gets his daughter back at the end.
> 
> At which point, I will go postal.



Apparently the last shot of the film is Smith picking up his Motorola to answer a text: _ "Dad, I'm OK"_ at which point we fade to credits and P Diddy kicks in with a radical "street" rework of Bobby 'Boris' Pickett's "Monster Mash"




Spolier, I know, but wtf...


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 18, 2007)

Saw it this weekend.  Its an overbudgeted zombie movie.  Luckily I like zombie movies.   The more B quality the zombies the better as far as I'm concerned.  

If you are expecting it to be like the book, don't bother.


----------



## Structaural (Dec 18, 2007)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> Saw it this weekend.  Its an overbudgeted zombie movie.  Luckily I like zombie movies.   The more B quality the zombies the better as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> If you are expecting it to be like the book, don't bother.



oh well... the book had Vampires.


----------



## camouflage (Dec 18, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> Shame about everyone reading this post though. Want edit or warn of spoilers?



Well, it was decided that that wasn't a spoiler afterall, so there ya go.


----------



## LesNatrels (Dec 18, 2007)

Have you seen there seems to be another version coming out too?

for the record, I really enjoyed I Robot


----------



## Reno (Dec 18, 2007)

LesNatrels said:
			
		

> Have you seen there seems to be another version coming out too?



It's an advert for the comic book based on the film.


----------



## LesNatrels (Dec 18, 2007)

Ahhh!


----------



## Structaural (Dec 19, 2007)

foreigner said:
			
		

> Well, it was decided that that wasn't a spoiler afterall, so there ya go.



by who? *reads post again* - that would spoil it for me mate.


----------



## Reno (Dec 19, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> by who? *reads post again* - that would spoil it for me mate.



It would spoil the ending of the book, but it wouldn't spoil the ending of the film, which completely different and incredibly lame.


----------



## Structaural (Dec 19, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> It would spoil the ending of the book, but it wouldn't spoil the ending of the film, which completely different and incredibly lame.



The book's what I'm talking about. Someone comes into this thread out of interest and gets the book spoiled. ie. the entire point of the title and the final twist is revealed. And the fact that there's no warning in the title of that post.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Dec 19, 2007)

_I, Robot_, which I've sat through twice for some reason, was shite but Will Smith was the *WRONG* man to add any kind of gravitas that would have saved that film some credibility. He's just too down wiv da kids, y'knowwhatI'msayin'... 
Typical 'upbeat' ending demanded by Hollywood which is the opposite meaning of the title for the book but hey, quelle suprise! Anyway, I've been suckered by the _Cloverfield_ trailers, roll on 18th Jan, I think I'll make that the first movie I see of 2008.


----------



## Superape (Dec 19, 2007)

The book is absolutely great. IIRC the Heston version didn't exactly stick rigidly to the plot - I hope this does a bit more.

It does look like a modern take on a 50 year old novel, & I like the idea of him wandering around making merry with civilisation's leftovers before locking himself up at night. The SFX also look pretty good.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 19, 2007)

Will Smith can actually be a decent actor. See "Pursuit of Happyness".


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 19, 2007)

No.


----------



## Reno (Dec 19, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Will Smith can actually be a decent actor. See "Pursuit of Happyness".



I have no problem with Will Smith either. I find him charismatic and likable and he'd already proven that can be a good actor in his first film role as the enigmatic gay hustler at the centre of Six Degrees of Separation. 

He isn't the Neville of the book, but his casting isn't what ruins the film. Many adaptations had their central characters tweaked while remining faithful to the core of the novel.


----------



## Reno (Dec 19, 2007)

Superape said:
			
		

> The book is absolutely great. IIRC the Heston version didn't exactly stick rigidly to the plot - I hope this does a bit more.
> 
> It does look like a modern take on a 50 year old novel, & I like the idea of him wandering around making merry with civilisation's leftovers before locking himself up at night. The SFX also look pretty good.



Read my review above. This departs much more from the novel than The Omega Man did. The Heston version also changed the vampires to mutants, but at least it followed the ouline of the book. This new version only keeps the original premise while chucking out nearly all of the story and coming up with nothing but tired cliches instead. The deus ex machina ending is a cheat and throws in some Chrisitan uplift on top.


----------



## Superape (Dec 19, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> Read my review above. This departs much more from the novel than The Omega Man did. The Heston version also changed the vampires to mutants, but at least it followed the ouline of the book. This new version only keeps the original premise while chucking out nearly all of the story and coming up with nothing but tired cliches instead. The deus ex machina ending is a cheat and throws in some Chrisitan uplift on top.



I skimmed the thread & missed it, but I am *ahem* 'acquiring' a version to see if it is worth going to the kinematograph to view in person.

I would definitely urge people to read the book - I enjoyed it a lot when i read it from my dad's collection as a yoof. I never realised Matheson also wrote the book that inspired The Incredible Shrinking Man either


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 19, 2007)

Saw it at the weekend in NY.

To repeat what others have said, I was a bit underwhelmed by the storyline and the cheesey CGI 'infected' characters. The ending is just a load of bollocks.

It is a shame because the scenes of a deserted Manhatten with overgrowing weeds everywhere and wild animals running about are very very cool. Will Smith, in fairness, does the best of a bad script. He is unfortunate he gets so many duff films imho.


----------



## Reno (Dec 19, 2007)

...there also is this version from the 60's called The Last Man On Earth starring Vincent Price. It was adapted by Richard Matheson himself and follows the book closely but it is somewhat undone by very low production values. Anybody interested can take a peak at the film here:

http://www.publicdomaintorrents.com/nshowmovie.html?movieid=229


----------



## camouflage (Dec 19, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> The book's what I'm talking about. Someone comes into this thread out of interest and gets the book spoiled. ie. the entire point of the title and the final twist is revealed. And the fact that there's no warning in the title of that post.



but Golightly spoilered first, stop cyberstalking me, all those emails and phonecalls you've been bombarding me and my friends with really aren't on you know.


----------



## lynne8 (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm hoping to see this movie this coming weekend.  I like Will Smith in this kind of movie.

I liked I Robot


----------



## maldwyn (Dec 19, 2007)

The producers ought to get done under the Trade Descriptions Act.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 20, 2007)

foreigner said:
			
		

> but Golightly spoilered first, stop cyberstalking me, all those emails and phonecalls you've been bombarding me and my friends with really aren't on you know.


yeah i mean how do they know if you want to enlarge your penis or need a new supply of viagra whilst wearing your new rolex in nigeria


----------



## david dissadent (Dec 20, 2007)

I am looking for low brain blockbuster to see over Chrimbo. I really fancy this. It cant really fail to meet expectations.


----------



## rhod (Dec 21, 2007)

There is quite a decent DVD rip that has popped up on Usenet - picture is fine, but the audio sync jumps a bit after about an hour.

Fortunately, you can cure this when playing the file with VLC by pressing _Ctrl K_ or _Ctrl L_ to adjust audio delay up or down in 50ms steps (rather nifty feature)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2007)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> Saw it this weekend.  Its an overbudgeted zombie movie.  Luckily I like zombie movies.   The more B quality the zombies the better as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> If you are expecting it to be like the book, don't bother.




There was a good (as in well-written) review in a London freesheet here, unhelpfullyI can't find it online that says <white text> they try to make his possible loss of faith as crucial as the end of the world, which is NOTHING like the book at all. Makes me sad </white text>


----------



## Gavin Bl (Dec 21, 2007)

You just know that on a chat show somewhere in the US, Smith has been interviewed and the line

"_You_ are legend, Will"

has been obsequiously dribbled out before stumbling off to die under a hail of self-aggrandising bonhomie.

Books sounds good though.


----------



## Kizmet (Dec 21, 2007)

Films... books.. diferent mediums.

Different pace, style and imagery.

Comparing the two is always futile, imo. Enjoy the book for what time and leisure it allows you to think through all the ramifications - enjoy the film, if it's a good film, for delivering the plot/story in a stylish concise way.

And chill the fuck on Will. He da bomb.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2007)

Kizmet said:
			
		

> Films... books.. diferent mediums.
> 
> Different pace, style and imagery.
> 
> ...




He's very good in some shite films


----------



## Kizmet (Dec 21, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> He's very good in some shite films



He made some shite films very good...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2007)

Kizmet said:
			
		

> He made some shite films very good...




That's going a bit far!


*knocks hat off and runs away*


----------



## Kizmet (Dec 21, 2007)

"The good guys dress in black remember that
Just in case we ever face to face and make contact
The title held by me - MiB
Means what you think you saw you did not see"


----------



## Reno (Dec 21, 2007)

Kizmet said:
			
		

> Films... books.. diferent mediums.
> 
> Different pace, style and imagery.
> 
> ...



Even if this wasn't based on a great book, it would still be a shit film.


----------



## Kizmet (Dec 21, 2007)

Maybe. But thankfully I tend not to pre-judge things before I see them.

I'm up for it because I like post-apocalyptic settings. Visual feast for me. Plus a likeable leading man. 

Plot is only of variable importance. You can make too much of this - imo.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2007)

Kizmet said:
			
		

> Maybe. But thankfully I tend not to pre-judge things before I see them.
> 
> I'm up for it because I like post-apocalyptic settings. Visual feast for me. Plus a likeable leading man.
> 
> *Plot is only of variable importance. You can make too much of this - imo.*




Troo, but it is a shame as the book is really very subtle and interesting.

I wish film makers would be, or be _allowed_ to be, brave enough to make proper post-apocalyptic films with proper endings. 

For instance, and this is a bad example as I haven't seen it for ages, I think in The Thing (the 80's version) The Thing ends up yomping off over the ice towards civilsation and the only possible outcome is the end of the world as we know it. The idea sends a frisson and that's what kills me about post-apoc movies.

I'm quite rubbish today and can't think of any more example. Please help me out


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 21, 2007)

Dead or Alive? (the Miike one)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Dead or Alive? (the Miike one)




http://imdb.com/title/tt0221111/ 

I see there is a DOA 2 so maybe not


----------



## Reno (Dec 21, 2007)

Kizmet said:
			
		

> Maybe. But thankfully I tend not to pre-judge things before I see them.



Neither do I.


----------



## Kizmet (Dec 21, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Troo, but it is a shame as the book is really very subtle and interesting.



You've read the book, though. So you know the story. Do you really need to see the version in your head up on the screen?

And would that really be possible?

I always think of films as being related to the book - but not the same. There's just too much difference in the way they deliver the plot for it to be the same.



> I wish film makers would be, or be _allowed_ to be, brave enough to make proper post-apocalyptic films with proper endings.



I'm sure they do. But no-one watches them.

Because a movie has a very limited time-frame in which to run you through emotions. A book can deliver a truly horrific ending because it's had time to take you on it's journey there.

A film hasn't got that luxury - you start to get involved and then *bang* it's over and everyone's dead and you're a bit... 'Umm - yeah. '.

It's just not a medium suited to that kind of storytelling.


----------



## Kizmet (Dec 21, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> Neither do I.



I haven't read the book. So your review meant little to me.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 21, 2007)

foreigner said:
			
		

> read the book first, you'll find it will definately be better then the film, and also you'll get to enjoy the original plot (and prose) instead of whatever Hollywood corruption The Producers have commanded their army of disposable writers to come up with and call "I Am Legend".
> 
> Still, hopefully Will smith will redeem the movie, somewhat.
> 
> I saw a trailer and found myself railing long into the night in a fit of rage because of the dog. Bad sign, that dog in the trailer, bad sign.



yeah just reading the book, and I know what you mean


----------



## Reno (Dec 21, 2007)

Kizmet said:
			
		

> I haven't read the book. So your review meant little to me.



Why not watch the film before rushing to its defense ? Maybe then you can explain to me what's so great about it's abysmal last act and its crap looking CG monsters.


----------



## Kizmet (Dec 21, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> Why not watch the film before rushing to its defense ?



We iz just talking 'bout fillums.


----------



## Reno (Dec 21, 2007)

Kizmet said:
			
		

> We iz just talking 'bout fillums.



How old are you. Five ?


----------



## Kizmet (Dec 21, 2007)

Sorry.. came over all Big Willy style.

 

I'm not rushing to defend anything... just saying what I think the difference between reading a book and seeing a film is.

I think if you're expecting the film to be like the book then you're heading for a fail.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 21, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> http://imdb.com/title/tt0221111/
> 
> I see there is a DOA 2 so maybe not



You would have to see all three to understand. They don't really follow on from each other.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 21, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> How old are you. Five ?


how old are you dude ... chillax...


----------



## Wookey (Dec 21, 2007)

The book is one the best examples of its genre I've ever read. I loved it, to the point where it makes me want to write one just like it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 21, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> I wish film makers would be, or be _allowed_ to be, brave enough to make proper post-apocalyptic films with proper endings.
> 
> For instance, and this is a bad example as I haven't seen it for ages, I think in The Thing (the 80's version) The Thing ends up yomping off over the ice towards civilsation and the only possible outcome is the end of the world as we know it. The idea sends a frisson and that's what kills me about post-apoc movies.
> 
> I'm quite rubbish today and can't think of any more example. Please help me out



Actually, the John Carpenter version of The Thing (one of the greatest films ever made IMO) ends with the two survivors huddled round a dying fire, waiting to see if either one of them has been done over by the thing. If they have, the uninfected person dies and then the thing freezes itself to await discovery once again by some hapless human being. If they're both clean, they get to freeze to death in subzero temperatures. Now that's what I call an ending 

More of an apocalypse movie than post-apocalyptic, but Miracle Mile doesn't  cop out on the ending. It's a wicked little film, well worth seeking out.

Sorry if this isn't relevant, I haven't read the rest of the thread


----------



## Reno (Dec 21, 2007)

Kizmet said:
			
		

> I'm not rushing to defend anything... just saying what I think the difference between reading a book and seeing a film is.
> 
> I think if you're expecting the film to be like the book then you're heading for a fail.



You are starting to sound like a broken record. 

What I'm saying is that all would be fine if the film worked on it's own terms, but it doesn't. Blade Runner showed that you can depart from the plot and characters of a novel and still retain its central ideas and essence. This film doesn't come up with anything of interest after throwing out most of the book.


----------



## Superape (Dec 21, 2007)

I watched this last night (possibly the dodgiest cam ever lol).

It obviously takes the basic premise of the book & makes its own story - the justification for calling it the same as the book is imho a bit lame, but hey ho.

Personally I liked it. It was 91 minutes of entertainment. Will Smith is good in it, the eeriness of an empty New York is convincing, and it focusses more on his personal story rather than just 'go out and kill the bad guys'.

I felt it should have been about 20 minutes longer to flesh out some of the plotlines they skimmed over.

If you want a faithful reproduction of the book, this isn't it.

If you want a thought-provoking essay on inner humanity & the nature of existence, this isn't it.

If you want to be entertained for 90 minutes (as the audience in the cinema my copy was recorded in clearly were  ), don't really like massively gory horror flicks but fancy a bit of mild peril and occasional danger now and then, then you may well enjoy this film.


----------



## Reno (Dec 21, 2007)

Superape said:
			
		

> I watched this last night (possibly the dodgiest cam ever lol).If you want to be entertained for 90 minutes (as the audience in the cinema my copy was recorded in clearly were  )



If you are happy to watch a film in this condition then I suppose you don't care much what you watch.


----------



## Superape (Dec 21, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> If you are happy to watch a film in this condition then I suppose you don't care much what you watch.



I got what I paid for. I can't complain. It pretty much reminded me why I hate going to the cinema (coughing, talking, mobile phones, some twat in a hat).

There is a difference between art & entertainment. This film was the latter. It entertained me.


----------



## Kizmet (Dec 21, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> You are starting to sound like a broken record.
> 
> What I'm saying is that all would be fine if the film worked on it's own terms, but it doesn't. Blade Runner showed that you can depart from the plot and characters of a novel and still retain its central ideas and essence. This film doesn't come up with anything of interest after throwing out most of the book.



If it's got fast and scary baddies... good cinematography and some killer lines it'll be worth 90 minutes of my time.

Maybe I'm just easier to please than you? Maybe that's not a bad thing?


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 21, 2007)

Superape said:
			
		

> I watched this last night (possibly the dodgiest cam ever lol).



Seriously, can you try to explain to me why you buy these - I genuinely just don't get it  
Why not download it or just simply go to the cinema(how much are they as a matter of interest - these dvd's)


----------



## Scaggs (Dec 22, 2007)

Watched it last night (a good screener copy) and wasn't too impressed. Will Smith was ok and the film was interesting at the start. About half way through it turned into a predictable horror film though. It reminded me of 28 days. I've not read the book but I'm tempted after reading this thread.


----------



## Wookey (Dec 23, 2007)

Scaggs said:
			
		

> Watched it last night (a good screener copy) and wasn't too impressed. Will Smith was ok and the film was interesting at the start. About half way through it turned into a predictable horror film though. It reminded me of 28 days. I've not read the book but I'm tempted after reading this thread.



The book is fantastic, taut, compact, quite a chillingly realistic portrayal of the alcohol abuse and self-doubt that accompanies being the last man in the world. 

As far as such books go, it's great, with reference to all the classic anti-vampire methods. But like all classics it runs deeper, to the humanistic level of loneliness and despair - the scene where Robert, who believes he is the only survivor, meets Ruth, another seemingly uninfected human, is devastating in it's realism; no Adam and Eve moment, but instead sheer terror and fright and an inevitable but desperate chase.

It has resonated with me, that book, it's actually a masterclass.


----------



## jæd (Dec 23, 2007)

Wookey said:
			
		

> The book is fantastic, taut, compact, quite a chillingly realistic portrayal of the alcohol abuse and self-doubt that accompanies being the last man in the world.



Unless you know a lot more than most people (and have access to a time machine) I think that sentence should have an extra comma... 




			
				Wookey said:
			
		

> ...that book, it's actually a masterclass.



Its ok... Quite gripping, though very short. I'd have fleshed out the sitation more. I'm guessing the author wasn't being paid by number of words. It was probably ground breaking in its time, but I've read other realistic vampire stories that were better...

I'm not expecting much from a Hollywood blockbuster. But with that sort of thing you don't...


----------



## Scaggs (Dec 23, 2007)

Wookey said:
			
		

> The book is fantastic, taut, compact, quite a chillingly realistic portrayal of the alcohol abuse and self-doubt that accompanies being the last man in the world.
> 
> As far as such books go, it's great, with reference to all the classic anti-vampire methods. But like all classics it runs deeper, to the humanistic level of loneliness and despair - the scene where Robert, who believes he is the only survivor, meets Ruth, another seemingly uninfected human, is devastating in it's realism; no Adam and Eve moment, but instead sheer terror and fright and an inevitable but desperate chase.
> 
> It has resonated with me, that book, it's actually a masterclass.



I'd recommend 'Earth Abides' by George R. Stewart if you like this sort of thing. I read it a few years back but I remember there was more of the psychological/social issues and less of the monsters.


----------



## loud 1 (Dec 23, 2007)

its ok,i think a dvd copy is still on filmhill.com

the zombie dudes are scary mary.


----------



## Wookey (Dec 23, 2007)

Scaggs said:
			
		

> I'd recommend 'Earth Abides' by George R. Stewart if you like this sort of thing. I read it a few years back but I remember there was more of the psychological/social issues and less of the monsters.




Will look out for that Scaggs, ta.


----------



## Wookey (Dec 23, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> Unless you know a lot more than most people (and have access to a time machine) I think that sentence should have an extra comma...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. 

And yes, it was short. But I like that.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 23, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Saw the trailer! Wooooooo! I love apocalyptic movies and the empty and fucked NYC looks amazing.



Thats is exactly why I am interested in seeing it!


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 24, 2007)

Watched it on the weekend ( real DVD not a cam copy )

was ok, some good effects, kinda like 28 days later... but in NY... i like the stuff where he was losing it.

worth watching if you ask me...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 24, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> If you are happy to watch a film in this condition then I suppose you don't care much what you watch.



Agreed, I watch pirates 99% of the time but I always wait for a good quality one...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 24, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Seriously, can you try to explain to me why you buy these - I genuinely just don't get it
> Why not download it or just simply go to the cinema(how much are they as a matter of interest - these dvd's)



Agreed, I don't understand that at all.  Why pay for a crap one when you can often get v.good quality ones online after a month or two.


----------



## rhod (Dec 24, 2007)

Anyone else think that some of the CGI for the car he was driving looked a bit "games-consoley"?


----------



## N_igma (Dec 24, 2007)

It's shit. I was at least expecting something slightly original, typical hollywood shite and Smith doesn't shine at all.


----------



## rollinder (Dec 27, 2007)

just looked for the book to add to my wishlist on amazon and discovered there was a graphic novel version http://www.amazon.co.uk/Richard-Mat...=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1198719557&sr=1-9 any good?


----------



## Gromit (Dec 27, 2007)

I enjoyed the film. Okay so its just another 28 days later but i thought the creature effects were pretty scary. 

They missed the potential to add some real depth to the exerience of being the last man alive. Instead of just doing all that 'miss my family boo hoo' bollocks, which quite frankly would have had a lot more impact if they'd gotten to the point sooner.

If i had to choose between versions I love The Omega Man more.


----------



## october_lost (Dec 27, 2007)

I watched this a few days ago, the film was a standard affair. The location was good, but it compensated a plot for CGI and gave us a very surreal ending - was expecting alot more than what I got frankly


----------



## jayeola (Dec 27, 2007)

I've just seen the film and I thought that it was OK. Nothing much expected and a few pleasant moments. The desolate scenes of New York were really impressive. I was scared by the monsters and jumped at all of the right places.

Couple of questions though. The Doc, (Mr Smiff), managed to get his house hooked up with all of that gear during the daylight, including his computer equipment and the electricity to go with it. How so? Including the flood lights outside? 

How also that the other survivor also had electricity in her house?
The main monster was smart enough to lay a trap for Smith. Fine. But why did it not do anything else but roar throughout the remainder of the film? Could've had something there with a smart zombie and ting.

Also WTF is the producer/writer chap gettting at with the overlty religious overtones? Voices in head, mission from God etc. Note the church in the final scene? I bet a few of those nutters in the States where glad that only the <insert sect or cult here> were "saved"...


----------



## jayeola (Dec 27, 2007)

Just read this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_am_legend sounds like a really good book!


----------



## mhendo (Dec 27, 2007)

jayeola said:
			
		

> Just read this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_am_legend sounds like a really good book!


Warning: book and movie spoilers ahead!

After all the hoopla surrounding the movie, especially the complaints about how it should have been more like the book, i went out and bought the novella and read it the other day. It's a pretty quick read, about 170 pages.

While i appreciate that it's an important book in the literary history of science fiction and vampire stories, i really didn't think that it was as good as it's been made out to be by some critics of the movie. To listen to some of those folks, you'd think that the movie fucked with one of the all-time classics of modern writing, but i just don't see it. The book was good, but it also had plenty of holes and much potential for improvement.

I do agree that the ending of the book was much better, and that the movie ending was far to schmaltzy and predictable. I also think that the movie would have been improved considerably had it treated the dark-seekers more like a new society with communication and a culture of sorts, like the book did. While the movie hinted at intelligence in quite a few places, it chose to downplay this stuff in order to make them seem more monster-like and enraged, a la "28 Days Later."

But despite this stuff, i thought the book itself was also something of a missed opportunity. Rather than a 170 page novella, i would have like to see it written as a 300-400 page novel, and would have been interested to see Matheson spend more time on Neville's day-to-day activities and his interactions with the vampires. I would also have liked to see him spend more time between the capture of Neville and his death, exploring the new society being formed by the infected.

The greatest strength of the book, i think, was the way it dealt with Neville's inner demons, his loneliness, his sexual desires, his drinking, etc. Some of that stuff is hard to put on film, of course, and some of it was clearly too sensitive or controversial for the film's producers. And probably for the star. I can't see Will Smith consenting to a scene where he's contemplating having sex with the immobilized female specimen in his basement.

On some other message boards where i hang out, some people have criticized the film for its bad science, especially regarding the whole cancer cure, virus, etc., etc. Well, the book is not much better. Admittedly, as a vampire book it does have the advantage of being able to slide more easily between fantasy (garlic, wooden stakes, "glue" that closes up bullet holes) and the scientific explanations arrived at by Neville. But i still found some of the "science" pretty hard to swallow.

For those who are interested, the original screenplay for this version of the movie, penned by Mark Protosevich, can be found online here. It is much closer in spirit to the book than the final version of the movie was, and is also set in San Francisco rather than New York. This version is from about 1996. Protosevich is credited with the screenplay for the movie, but he is joined by Akiva Goldsmith, the hack who adapted Asimov's _I, Robot_ for the big screen. I smell Goldsmith in most of the crappy changes to Protosevich's script.

This movie has actually been on the back-burner for about a decade. They were originally going to make it in the late 1990s, but the budget got too big so it got shelved. It's lucky they waited, because no matter how bad you think Will Smith was in the role, he was definitely better than the original choice would have been. The movie was originally set to star Arnold Schwarzenegger !!! Now THAT would have been dire, indeed.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 27, 2007)

rhod said:
			
		

> Anyone else think that some of the CGI for the car he was driving looked a bit "games-consoley"?



Anyone else think that anyone who hunts from a moving car doesn't know the first thing about hunting deer?  Only a city boy would think of doing a drive by on deer.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 27, 2007)

mhendo said:
			
		

> This movie has actually been on the back-burner for about a decade. They were originally going to make it in the late 1990s, but the budget got too big so it got shelved. It's lucky they waited, because no matter how bad you think Will Smith was in the role, he was definitely better than the original choice would have been. The movie was originally set to star Arnold Schwarzenegger !!! Now THAT would have been dire, indeed.



Jesus Christ!  Have they no mercy?


----------



## Gromit (Dec 27, 2007)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> Anyone else think that anyone who hunts from a moving car doesn't know the first thing about hunting deer? Only a city boy would think of doing a drive by on deer.


 
Its not unusual for people to hunt from moving vehicles in the US, Africa, Oz and large places like that. From trucks and helicopters. 
Just normally somoeone else drives whilst you shoot.

What i didn't understand was why he didn't just run one over. Then go nick himself a new car.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 27, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Its not unusual for people to hunt from moving vehicles in the US, Africa, Oz and large places like that. From trucks and helicopters.
> Just normally somoeone else drives whilst you shoot.
> 
> What i didn't understand was why he didn't just run one over. Then go nick himself a new car.



True.  People often do hunt from cars.  All of the people I know who do so, are redneck idiots who get drunk with their buddies and then go hunting from the roads.  Its quite illegal from both the hunting and the drunk driving angle.  Its done more for entertainment than anything else.  In other words, it lacks the finesse of setting up a tree stand and waiting for them to come to you.

And yes, I don't understand why he didn't just run them over.  That's how I got my last one.


----------



## Jambooboo (Dec 27, 2007)

I usually love post-apocalyptic movies but was disappointed by _I am Legend_ - _28 Days Later_ did the whole 'survivor' thing better while _Vanilla Sky_'s deserted New York was more impressive.

Will Smith was good in it though - wicked body n'all.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 28, 2007)

To the guy who paid for a sub-par cam, there's now a perfectly good quality version on bittorrent...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 28, 2007)

My bro saw a good copy of this last night. We tried to have a convo with NO SPOILERS in it as I described the book and the ending then asked him if it was the same and he just blurted it all out and spoiled everything :

I sorta know it's not exactly the same from reading this thread but I did get a little twinge when he slammed it all down for me, little punk.


----------



## Structaural (Dec 28, 2007)

It passed the time on Boxing Day but was pretty underwhelming. Thought the CG NYC was well done, the lions looked shit, the zombies looked pony. The plot was just fucking awful, with a shit rushed ending... it just wasn't very good, very forgettable. Will Smith was okay, but he's better at comedy.

I read somewhere that this was basically a remake of The Omega Man which was considered one of the bad ones anyway.


----------



## mentalchik (Dec 28, 2007)

My eldest went to see it yesterday.....

me,

"Any good then?"

him,

"Mediocre"


----------



## Reno (Dec 28, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> It passed the time on Boxing Day but was pretty underwhelming. Thought the CG NYC was well done, the lions looked shit, the zombies looked pony. The plot was just fucking awful, with a shit rushed ending... it just wasn't very good, very forgettable. Will Smith was okay, but he's better at comedy.
> 
> I read somewhere that this was basically a remake of The Omega Man which was considered one of the bad ones anyway.



The Omega Man is a flawed film, but it's a lot better than this and it sticks more closely to the books storyline, even if it also changes the vampires to mutants. It does have a great score by Ron Grainer who also composed the themes for Doctor Who and The Prisoner.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 28, 2007)

Just watched this. Haven't read the thread.

TBH I found it very mediocre. A horror film about a very scary concept that felt it necessary to spell out 1+1 = 2 all the time for the 5 year olds watching.

Shit really. I'll have forgotten that I ever watched it by midday tomorrow.


I watched 'Life is Beautiful' for the first time last week. Brilliant film and a huge reminder that we don't need to be scared of disease - we need to be scared of ourselves. More profound. More real. And, much more entertaining as a film.


I'm on a weekend in. Any good film recommendations?


----------



## Firky (Dec 28, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> I'm on a weekend in. Any good film recommendations?



Intacto. The film depicts an underground trade in luck; where fortune flows from those who have less to those who have more. Rooted in magical realism, the premise purports that luck can be amassed and transferred as any other commodity.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 28, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Intacto. The film depicts an underground trade in luck; where fortune flows from those who have less to those who have more. Rooted in magical realism, the premise purports that luck can be amassed and transferred as any other commodity.


 
I'd back up this recomendation. Its in spanish mind but well worth the subtitles.

ETA: Lol warning someone who lives in spain about a film being in Spanish! What am I like!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 28, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> I'd back up this recomendation. Its in spanish mind but well worth the subtitles.
> 
> ETA: Lol warning someone who lives in spain about a film being in Spanish! What am I like!




  It will do me good. Thanks. I'll watch it without the subtitles and understand every subtle nuance. I will!


----------



## jayeola (Dec 28, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> I'd back up this recomendation. Its in spanish mind but well worth the subtitles.
> 
> ETA: Lol warning someone who lives in spain about a film being in Spanish! What am I like!


Word! Saw that in the Ritzy in Brixton and it is a bad bwoy flim!


----------



## Firky (Dec 28, 2007)

It is totally weapon.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 28, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> It is totally weapon.



 

Tis already downloading.

The super lush cinema here that showed all good films has now closed for good  

Fuck knows what I'm going to do on my Jan and Feb nights 2008. Spent hours trying to get everyone to enjoy the sofas and bar and anything goes environment.


----------



## Firky (Dec 28, 2007)

Join me in inflecting some serious liver damage on yourself


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 28, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Join me in inflecting some serious liver damage on yourself




Nah. I'm giving my liver a holiday. It seriously needs it. I need to get fit to welcome someone new into my life


----------



## Firky (Dec 28, 2007)

mine is getting its monthly night off 

i need a drink to forget the old


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 29, 2007)

Watched first 30 mins.  Looked good for waht it was.


----------



## ChrisC (Dec 29, 2007)

Just seen this, not read the book. I enjoyed the film for what it was. Entertaining.

However in the book I heard that the hunters get hunted with the main character going loopy and killing the vampires for fun. Now I would have liked to have seen that a bit more in the film.

Still going to read the book though, I'm a sucker for books.


----------



## treefrog (Dec 29, 2007)

Saw it this afternoon. It wasn't the film I thought it would be at all (Will Smith is outstanding), but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Miss Peabody (Dec 29, 2007)

ChrisC said:
			
		

> Just seen this, not read the book. I enjoyed the film for what it was. Entertaining.
> 
> However in the book I heard that the hunters get hunted with the main character going loopy and killing the vampires for fun. Now I would have liked to have seen that a bit more in the film.
> 
> Still going to read the book though, I'm a sucker for books.


We watched this version over the holidays and my dad said that the original, The Omega Man was had the hero hunting down these people who were sick (the baddies in I am Legend) and bumping them off just cos he hated them.  

Sounds much darker. 

Must look for it on a p2p site


----------



## Miss Peabody (Dec 30, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> The Omega Man is a flawed film, but it's a lot better than this and it sticks more closely to the books storyline, even if it also changes the vampires to mutants. It does have a great score by Ron Grainer who also composed the themes for Doctor Who and The Prisoner.


Yep, gotta agree that the score rocks 

However, having just watched the Omega Man, I must say I am Legend is a far superior movie. 

My dad was wrong, about most mentioned in my post above.


----------



## Augie March (Dec 30, 2007)

I watched this the other night. It's good, but I found the crappy CGI infected humans are just so ineffective at being scary it's just silly. Why didn't they just take a leaf out of 28 Days Later, Dawn of the Dead, hell, even Shaun of the Dead? 

You don't need CGI to create scary zombie-like people, just a bit of make-up and contact lenses works fine enough!


----------



## Reno (Dec 30, 2007)

Augie March said:
			
		

> I watched this the other night. It's good, but I found the crappy CGI infected humans are just so ineffective at being scary it's just silly. Why didn't they just take a leaf out of 28 Days Later, Dawn of the Dead, hell, even Shaun of the Dead?
> 
> You don't need CGI to create scary zombie-like people, just a bit of make-up and contact lenses works fine enough!



Late in pre-production the director apparently decided to go with CG creatures instead of actors and they did look shit. I wasn't ever convinced that they inhabited the same space as Will Smith. It was a pointless approach because apart from their mouths the mutant creatures were humanoid and a mixture of actors, make up and the CG would have been more effective. 

Whatever the films flaws, the mutant vampire thingies in Blade 2 were much more impressive and showed what you can do with a mixture of CG, make up and actors. That was a film which was made on a fraction of the budget of I Am Legend, but it goes to show what can be achived by a director (Pan's Labyrinth's Guillermo Del Toro)  who understands how to use special effects.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 30, 2007)

some SPOILERS

right, has no one mentioned the bit about the woman and the kid knowing where to go to find will smith and the exact location of a fortified survivor camp - cos fucking well god told her where to go? is this not the weakest ending to any film ever? of shit how are we going to end it now we've made an upbeat ending... i know lets say this lady knows where to take the antidote, cos god told her the address?!

get to fuck.


----------



## Reno (Dec 30, 2007)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> some SPOILERS
> 
> right, has no one mentioned the bit about the woman and the kid knowing where to go to find will smith and the exact location of a fortified survivor camp - cos fucking well god told her where to go? is this not the weakest ending to any film ever? of shit how are we going to end it now we've made an upbeat ending... i know lets say this lady knows where to take the antidote, cos god told her the address?!
> 
> get to fuck.




It was one of the shittest endings ever and completely ruined what had been a reasonably ok film for the first hour.


----------



## Groucho (Dec 30, 2007)

I have not seen the film nor read the thread, and I guess someone will have said this already but 'I am Legend'?? Not I am a legend, nor I am legendary, but I am Legend? wtf?? Is that his name then? What a stupid fuckin name!

Seen the ad, the film looks complete and utter bolllocks. Of course I could be wrong...but the title and the ad put me off paying to see it.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 30, 2007)

I must confess it did remind me of:

I M Weasel!
I R Baboon!


----------



## Reno (Dec 30, 2007)

Groucho said:
			
		

> I have not seen the film nor read the thread, and I guess someone will have said this already but 'I am Legend'?? Not I am a legend, nor I am legendary, but I am Legend? wtf?? Is that his name then? What a stupid fuckin name!
> 
> Seen the ad, the film looks complete and utter bolllocks. Of course I could be wrong...but the title and the ad put me off paying to see it.



Groucho, I thought you liked vampires, so I'm surprised you haven't read the novel by Richard Matheson, one of the most famous vampire novels ever written. 

The film is rubbish and changes, the plot, the nature of the monsters and the meaning of "I Am Legend" to something rather trite, but in the novel the meaning of the title is revealed at the end and it is rather chilling. There are a few spoilers for end of the novel in this thread or you could look it up here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_am_legend


----------



## Groucho (Dec 30, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> Groucho, I thought you liked vampires so I'm surprised you haven't read the novel by Richard Matheson, one of the most famous vampire novels ever written.
> 
> The film is rubbish and changes, the plot, the nature of the monsters and the meaning of "I Am Legend" to something rather trite, but in the novel the meaning of the title is revealed at the end and it is rather chilling. There are a few spoilers for the meaning of the title of the novel in this thread or you could look it up here:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_am_legend



So it's a remake of the Omega Man?


----------



## Reno (Dec 30, 2007)

Groucho said:
			
		

> So it's a remake of the Omega Man?



This is the third time the novel got adapted, The Omega Man was the second time, The Last Man on Earth with Vincent Price was the first time. With every new film version they departed further from the novel.


----------



## Chuff (Dec 30, 2007)

its a shit remake over rated and crap, so i expect everyone will love it 

charlton heston put his vest on!


----------



## Firky (Dec 30, 2007)

CliffChuff said:
			
		

> its a shit remake over rated and crap, so i expect everyone will love it
> 
> charlton heston put his vest on!



Word.


----------



## david dissadent (Dec 30, 2007)

I watched this and got what I expected. An enjoyable big budget film. The size of the budget meant it was not going to be a niche adult orientated film and would have all the usual flaws of a hollywood film. It was a hell of a lot better than your standard zombie flick and better than most big budget scifi.

I was not looking for a deconstruction of the human psyche, I did get a great little popcorn flick.


----------



## david dissadent (Dec 30, 2007)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> some SPOILERS
> 
> right, has no one mentioned the bit about the woman and the kid knowing where to go to find will smith


 he broadcast his location on a radio transmission and they said that they went to that location and waited for him. 






			
				joustmaster said:
			
		

> and the exact location of a fortified survivor camp


Smith repeatedly alludes to a prepaired and probibly widely broadcast plan. He keeps saying the plan had fallen appart (like the redcross ships the Brazilian woman was on)






			
				joustmaster said:
			
		

> is this not the weakest ending to any film ever?


*major spoiler*Nope the hero of the film dies and does not find his family. It was a weak ending but thats just hollywood for you.


----------



## david dissadent (Dec 30, 2007)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> Anyone else think that anyone who hunts from a moving car doesn't know the first thing about hunting deer?  Only a city boy would think of doing a drive by on deer.


To be fair finding where they are grazing on an island the size of Manhattan but with a smooth road system, it would make some sense as it saves time from walking and risking getting to far from safety in a very hostile enviroment. He had to work as a research scientist and be at the docks for midday as well as hunt. Its not the best way to hunt to be sure but its not the worst plot hole.

Driving slowly (so as not to disturb the herd when it was found) and shooting from the car (a good stable platform) would have been the most plausable outcome.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 31, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> It was one of the shittest endings ever and completely ruined what had been a reasonably ok film for the first hour.



Great film until the woman turned up.. ending was proper shit. Good job I downloaded it instead of going to cinema as originally intended.


----------



## Groucho (Dec 31, 2007)

As it has vampires in it I'll just have to watch it. I have recently watched The Witches Hammer and The Last Sect, both incredibly poor vampire films, but I have to watch every one.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 31, 2007)

I hope one day they make a film of I am Legend - there is a terrific movie there waiting to be made.

Needs someone dark and broody in the title role though - Denzil Washington or even Russell Crow could do it i think, or probably not someone "hunky" at all - it is not what is called for - it is not an action role for sure

I think he is middle aged in the book, tho i could be wrong.

Groucho - the book has vampires, the film has poorly done CGI athletic Gollum-alikes


----------



## Wilf (Dec 31, 2007)

Just saw this tonight.  I had very low expectations and only went because I'd promised to.  Also hadn't read the book, so i didn't know what plot complexities and concepts were being mangled/ignored.  Given all that, it was a quite watchable film - and Will Smith was a bit less Will Smith like than usual (which was nice).

Having said that, the film didn't get anywhere near exploring the psychology of being the last human - nor did it get into the quite interesting practicalities of surviving in a world where all the power, processed food and the like was slowly running out.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Dec 31, 2007)

D'wards said:
			
		

> Groucho - the book has vampires, the film has poorly done CGI athletic Gollum-alikes



same thoughts.

so wanted the vampires to be as scarey as the ones in 30 days of night...oh well...i didn't expect IAL to be great...it's got will smith in it.


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 1, 2008)

Well I quite enjoyed it. Not like the book, but decent in its own right.

One thing I didn't understand- what was he pouring over the steps of his house at the beginning? In the book it's garlic water but there's no suggestion of that in the film.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jan 1, 2008)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> One thing I didn't understand- what was he pouring over the steps of his house at the beginning? In the book it's garlic water but there's no suggestion of that in the film.



i think it was something to rid his scent.

SPOLILER

and at the end, why didn't he throw the grenade and hid with that woman and kid in the oven-vent?

such a pointless death.


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 1, 2008)

Not enough room I suppose. Curse that beefy physique!


----------



## oddworld (Jan 1, 2008)

I just watched it here http://www.watchtvsitcoms.com/movies.html for anyone that fancies a look.

Its a really good quality.

I enjoyed the dog most of all   

Silly ending


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Jan 2, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> i think it was something to rid his scent.
> 
> SPOLILER
> 
> ...


  The head-banging screaming zombie that was trying to get through had not gotten through at that stage.  If he threw the grenade, it would have blown open the barrier and risked being chased down the escape route, baring in mind how much _intelligence_ these _mutants_ had already shown.

imo, if they had cast someone other than Will Smith in this movie, I think there was potential to enjoy it.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 2, 2008)

quite enjoyed it tbh, a bit silly, some good special effects, didn't mind that there was loads of cgi stuff, an ok piece of fluff


----------



## scumbalina (Jan 2, 2008)

*SPOILER*


I enjoyed it, all a bit silly and predictable but good fun. Might be pregnancy hormones but the bit where the dog died mad me get slightly hysterical


----------



## scumbalina (Jan 2, 2008)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> some SPOILERS
> 
> right, has no one mentioned the bit about the woman and the kid knowing where to go to *find will smith* and *the exact location of a fortified survivor camp* - cos fucking well god told her where to go? is this not the weakest ending to any film ever? of shit how are we going to end it now we've made an upbeat ending... i know lets say this lady knows where to take the antidote, cos god told her the address?!
> 
> get to fuck.



Didn't she hear his radio transmission?


Did she not hear it from some of the other people she had been with, that had died?

I thought god just told her that doing all that stuff was the right way to go?


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jan 2, 2008)

DarthSydodyas said:
			
		

> The head-banging screaming zombie that was trying to get through had not gotten through at that stage. If he threw the grenade, it would have blown open the barrier and risked being chased down the escape route, baring in mind how much intelligence these mutants had already shown.



i think it was worth the risk.
he only did one clinical trial on the vampire.
who knows if he did really did find the cure?
even with huge co-ops, clinical research teams do clinical trails hundreds of times until they get proper results.

if there wasn't enough room in the shaft, for the sake of humanity, he should have thrown the mother and child out along with a grenade.

'I am Legend' is such a pompous bigoted assumption.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 2, 2008)

Spoiler:  Shrek



So did anyone else find the Shrek scene a complete waste of space. I don't know what they were trying to achieve with it but whatever it was they didn't manage it as it seemed to add nothing to any of the relationship development and didn't even merit any amusement.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 3, 2008)

Marius said:
			
		

> Spoiler:  Shrek
> 
> 
> 
> So did anyone else find the **** scene a complete waste of space.





Spoiler:  Shrek



Yeah me, went on too long, it seemed to be a little show of how well Willy can learn his lines and why can't the kid talk?


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jan 3, 2008)

i also found the bob marley scene a waste of space - how he had to explain the 'message' behind the words.

in fact, the last quarter (after sam's death) was too shit to watch.


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 3, 2008)

Went to see this last week. Was an ok zombie film I guess but let down by CGI zombies rather than the traditional makeup zombies which, imo, are far far better (these zombies looked like ugly Stretch Armstrongs). Also, there was no need for the religious mumbo jumbo and I'm sure there was some kind of reference thrown in with the religious shite about 9/11?


----------



## spoone (Jan 3, 2008)

i enjoyed it and maybe i think some people should take it at face value instead of getting all pretentious because it was a classic book beforehand and dismissing it immediately (haven't read the book yet but planning on it)

if you still take it at face value and didnt like it then fairplay


----------



## Structaural (Jan 3, 2008)

spoone said:
			
		

> if you still take it at face value and didnt like it then fairplay



I don't care that it wasn't like the book, it just wasn't very good.


----------



## spoone (Jan 3, 2008)

Structaural said:
			
		

> I don't care that it wasn't like the book, it just wasn't very good.



good i have no problem with that i just don't like it when people dismiss things without seeing it.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 3, 2008)

Top Film!!!!


----------



## The Boy (Jan 5, 2008)

Saw this last night and was seriously disapponted (although not in teh least bit surprised).  The first half (up until Sam's death) was passable.  I didn't think the post-apocalytic NY was as good as the London in 28 Days but still...

But those Zombies truly were shit.  Kinda like giant, bald, grey CGI monkeys.

And the ending sucked serious arse.  Also, as mentioned the SHrek scene and the Bob Marley scene were just stupid - how the fuck coud the girl have heard of Damien Marley but not know who his dad was?


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 15, 2008)

Marius said:
			
		

> Spoiler:  Shrek
> 
> 
> 
> So did anyone else find the Shrek scene a complete waste of space. I don't know what they were trying to achieve with it but whatever it was they didn't manage it as it seemed to add nothing to any of the relationship development and didn't even merit any amusement.




i think it was mweant to show that he's shit with people and has watched shrek so many times he can recite it, he has after all been on his own (bar his dog) for three years, hence also why he talks to manikins


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jan 15, 2008)

http://www.apple.com/trailers/wb/iamlegendisolation/

i hope this turns into a film.
looks more interesting.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 15, 2008)

a bit rubbish. Needed a better actor. Fuck it, I'll buy the book


----------



## camouflage (Jan 15, 2008)

I was wrong about this film, watched it last weekend and thought it was great, scary as well when we first meet the vampires in the dark, chilling like. They changed the plot, but they didn't fuck it up completely. The bit at the end would have been better without the flag-waving, and didn't quite match with the title in the way it did with the book (that line is something I really liked about the way the book ended).

I liked Smiths Robert Neville, and thought the way they showed his loneliness was quite effective... a good film really, I felt abit embarresed for bad-mouthing it to people before I'd seen it to be honest, now I have to go cap in hand and mutter "yeah, was pretty good film for its class".

The book was brilliant but the film wasn't shit, put it that way.


----------



## ymu (Jan 15, 2008)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> some SPOILERS
> 
> right, has no one mentioned the bit about the woman and the kid knowing where to go to find will smith and the exact location of a fortified survivor camp - cos fucking well god told her where to go? is this not the weakest ending to any film ever? of shit how are we going to end it now we've made an upbeat ending... i know lets say this lady knows where to take the antidote, cos god told her the address?!
> 
> get to fuck.





Spoiler: How the film plot dealt with this



As said, he broadcast an appeal daily asking any survivors to meet him at midday any day at that place. He'd not been there for a while when he bumped into the woman because of (IIRC) getting caught in his own trap and the trauma of the dog dying.

As to where she took the antidote - the film implied that it was just Manhattan getting sealed off to prevent the infection spreading - eg the flashback to people getting screened on the way out and then the bridge being blown up. It wasn't a fortified camp for survivors - it was the outside world.


----------



## abernites (Jan 15, 2008)

good film but a crap ending


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 17, 2008)

Surprisingly better than I was expecting but not amazing, the book was better but the film captured some of it during the first half at least.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 10, 2008)

There's a 7 minute director's cut alternative ending available on pirate bay. I'm downloading it now - it was on Youtube but got taken down. Just as I was watching it


----------



## Structaural (Mar 10, 2008)

umm, nah it's still shit


----------



## subversplat (Mar 10, 2008)

I saw this the other day. Utter rubbish. Completely unexplored plotlines (obviously intelligent monsters, for example) and a lead character that commanded entirely _no_ sympathy whatsoever. What tosh.


----------

